# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Cài đặt chức năng kiểm soát máy Hitachi

## Chuyên máy nén khí

Trong quá trình thiết kế hệ thống máy nén khí, phần lựa chọn dây dẫn cho máy nén khí là một phần hết sức quan trọng. Trong thực tế, đã có những trường hợp lựa chọn chưa chính xác dây dẫn cho máy nén khí, dẫn đến dây bị nóng lên (khi chọn dây quá nhỏ so với công suất máy) điều này có thể gây chập điện và có nguy cơ cháy nổ. Nếu chọn dây dẫn quá to dư thừa công suất sẽ dẫn đến lãng phí tài chính. Thông thường lựa chọn dây dẫn chính cho máy nén khí Atlas copco hãng sản xuất dựa vào một trong hai tiêu chuẩn là IEC và UL/cUL tùy vào phiên bản máy.
Lưu ý:

 + Hiệu điện thế trên các cực của máy nén không được sai lệch quá 10% điện áp định mức. Tuy nhiên, khuyến khích giữ điện áp sai lệch dưới 5% điện áp định mức (IEC 60204-1).
 + Nếu dây cáp được gộp cùng với các cáp nguồn khác, có thể cần phải sử dụng các cáp có kích thước lớn hơn các cáp được tính trong các điều kiện vận hành tiêu chuẩn.
 + Để bảo vệ tủ điện và bảo vệ các bộ phận trong tủ điện, bắt buộc phải sử dụng một cáp (dây điện) thích hợp khi kết nối cáp nguồn với máy nén.
 + Tiêu chuẩn của các quốc gia vẫn có thể được áp dụng nếu tiêu chuẩn ấy nghiêm ngặt (tốt) hơn các tiêu chuẩn IEC và UL/cUL.


- Tiêu chuẩn IEC
Bảng điều khiển được thiết kế theo tiêu chuẩn IEC, các phần cáp được tính toán theo tiêu chuẩn 60364-5-52.

Tính toán cầu chì cho IEC dựa theo tiêu chuẩn 60364-4-43. Kích thước cầu chì được tính toán để bảo vệ dây điện khởi đoản mạch. Khuyến dùng loại cầu chì aM  trừ gG/gL cũng được cho phép.



+ Điều kiện chuẩn : Dây dẫn đồng  hoặc cáp nhiều lõi có lớp cách nhiệt 70˚C PVC trong không khí hoặc trên khay cáp mở ( sử dụng Phương pháp lắp đặt C) tại nhiệt độ xung quanh 30˚C và vận hành tại điện thế định mức. Các dây cáp không được gộp lại cùng nhóm dây khác.
 + Trong điều kiện môi trường khắc nghiệt có:
    * Nhiệt độ xung quanh > 30˚C (86 ˚F)
    * Cáp trong đường kín, hệ thống ống dẫn ( sử dụng phương pháp lắp đặt B2) tại nhiệt độ xung quanh  40 ˚C.

Dây cáp không được nhóm với nhóm khác

- Tiêu chuẩn UL/cUL.
  + Đối với bảng điều khiển công nghiệp do UL thiết kế. Việc tính toán các phần dây cap và cầu chì được thực hiện theo UL508a (Bảng điều khiển công nghiệp)
  + Đối với cUL, tính toán phần dây và cầu chì được thực hiện trong đường truyền kín theo CSA22.2 (Mã điện Canada).
Điều kiện tiêu chuẩn: Tối đa 3 dây trong mạch kín hoặc dây 85-90˚C (185-194 ˚F) cách điện tại nhiệt độ xung quanh 30 ˚C (86 ˚F), vận hành tại hiệu điện thế định mức, dây không được gộp cùng dây khác.
Kích thước cầu chì là kích thước tối đa để bảo vệ mô tơ không bi chập mạch. Đối với cầu chì cUL dạng HRC II, đối với cầu chì  UL bậc RK5.
Kích thước dây được Khuyến nghị dùng theo hãng Atlas copco






(Chú ý :
(1): Dòng điện dây nguồn tại mức tải tối đa.
(2): Phần dây được yêu cầu trong điều kiện chuẩn.
(3): Phần dây  được yêu cầu dưới điều kiện xấu nhất
(4): Gía trị của cầu chì nằm giữa 2 ngoặc đơn () có sẵn trong trường hợp 6 cầu chì dùng cho các dây nguồn song song,
 + Thông số kĩ thuật của cầu chì  IEC: gL/gG.
 + Thông số kĩ thuật của cầu chì  UL/cUL: HRC Form II - UL: hạng 5)

----------

